
Original Smalltalk-80 Xerox images - sebastianconcpt
https://github.com/rochus-keller/Smalltalk
======
Rochus
Note that the original link of the image is
[http://www.wolczko.com/st80/image.tar.gz](http://www.wolczko.com/st80/image.tar.gz)

The referenced github page is a tool which makes use of the sources file
included in the original image tar.gz provided by Mario.

